# SBI card credit limit?



## Cyberghost (Apr 5, 2014)

Hello digitians I got a card from SBI against FD.They said that my credit limit will be 90% of the FD.But after getting my card. I have seen that the credit limit is 74% of the FD. Is it is some mistake do I want to call customer care for this.If u have similar experiences please share...


----------



## doom2010 (Apr 6, 2014)

Sorry i can't help u.
I have some questions about this card...
What is the procedure to get a Credit Card against FD? I mean charges or rules.
Is this card accepted by Paypal?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 6, 2014)

alienempire said:


> Hello digitians I got a card from SBI against FD.They said that my credit limit will be 90% of the FD.But after getting my card. I have seen that the credit limit is 74% of the FD. Is it is some mistake do I want to call customer care for this.If u have similar experiences please share...



I don't think it's a mistake. Because sales guys / girls tells like that, but finally the limit is decided by another team, and that varies on many constraints, like the FD Amount, Years etc.



doom2010 said:


> Sorry i can't help u.
> I have some questions about this card...
> What is the procedure to get a Credit Card against FD? I mean charges or rules.
> Is this card accepted by Paypal?



Just go to SBI Branch, contact with the person deals with Card. Or just wait to get a call from SBI 

SBI also offers card on RD, like say you need to create a RD of 25000/- and you'll have to give 2k per month. So for the first month the card limit will not be much, but gradually your RD amount will increase your card limit will be revised too. So you get a RD and a Card too 

Though personally, I don't like to take Card based on FD / RD. I had one previously on FD for almost 3 years, which I discontinued on Jan '14. Because they fix a lock on FD and you can't do anything, (even renew it) unless they remove the lock. And this collaboration is not that good between the Card and Branch (because Card is 3rd party. not handled by SBI).


----------



## doom2010 (Apr 6, 2014)

^^thanks for reply...
How much it take for opening a FD account? Is it supported with paypal?
Actually i need a card for paypal payment. I have heard that ICICI debit card also work. Do u know anything about it?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 6, 2014)

doom2010 said:


> ^^thanks for reply...
> How much it take for opening a FD account? Is it supported with paypal?
> Actually i need a card for paypal payment. I have heard that ICICI debit card also work. Do u know anything about it?



Online - 1 Min
Branch - 1 - 2 Days

Generally all CC's works with Paypal. I had used it many times. But wait, nowadays I hear something like International Payments are generally disabled by default as per new rules by RBI. So if someone wants to enable them, they need to call Customer Care or they can do the same via netbanking.

Yes with Paypal, many debit cards do work, like Axis, ICICI, HDFC, but there's no 100% guarantee. But CC always work with paypal.

Previously, it was not like that, any CC are enabled with International Payments (including Paypal). But now it just changed to, they are turned off by default, if someone wants it he/she needs to enable it. So it's not a hassle for those who wants it, and security for those who doesn't needs the same.

- - - Updated - - -

For more information take a look at *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/internet-...information-regarding-indian-debit-cards.html you'll get best idea of which one works or not.


----------



## debarshi (Apr 6, 2014)

alienempire said:


> Hello digitians I got a card from SBI against FD.They said that my credit limit will be 90% of the FD.But after getting my card. I have seen that the credit limit is 74% of the FD. Is it is some mistake do I want to call customer care for this.If u have similar experiences please share...



You might contact customer care, because I got an exact 90% credit limit, as in, my FD was of 1 lac, and I got a credit limit of 90,000. I just received the card 7 days ago. Which type card do you have, maybe the limit depends on that?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 7, 2014)

debarshi said:


> You might contact customer care, because I got an exact 90% credit limit, as in, my FD was of 1 lac, and I got a credit limit of 90,000. I just received the card 7 days ago. Which type card do you have, maybe the limit depends on that?



Right. I got the same too. On a FD of 1L I got CR Limit of 90k, mine was Gold & More Card. Depends on many factors (Like when your FD is going to mature etc.)

Though I'm sure, CC will tell you that Limit is decided by some internal team and all, but you can try speaking to them.


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 8, 2014)

debarshi said:


> You might contact customer care, because I got an exact 90% credit limit, as in, my FD was of 1 lac, and I got a credit limit of 90,000. I just received the card 7 days ago. Which type card do you have, maybe the limit depends on that?



I got SBI gold&more advantage card with 50k FD and it have a credit limit of 37k. I'm supposed to get 45K as limit.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 8, 2014)

alienempire said:


> I got SBI gold&more advantage card with 50k FD and it have a credit limit of 37k. I'm supposed to get 45K as limit.



Yeah right. Forgot it..!! Gold & More is not given on FD. Gold & More Advantage card, I had the same one. Try calling them and see if it works..!!


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 8, 2014)

Just called the cc and they said that bank issued only 74% of the FD as credit limit. So, I can't buy a ps4 in terms of emi


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 8, 2014)

alienempire said:


> Just called the cc and they said that bank issued only 74% of the FD as credit limit. So, I can't buy a ps4 in terms of emi



Just as guessed..!! I'm experienced with these kind of things, generally Credit Limit is decided by some core dept. guys and other CC guys (including Customer Care) can't do much on this thing.

Anyway, I guess you can make up some cash and pay the rest with CC for your PS4


----------



## debarshi (Apr 9, 2014)

If it helps, my credit card is platinum type, and I already have a ICICI credit card, so that may have affected the limit. By the way, does the CIBIL score play any role in this?



> Anyway, I guess you can make up some cash and pay the rest with CC for your PS4



Can you do that? Pay partly by cash, and rest by CC?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 10, 2014)

debarshi said:


> If it helps, my credit card is platinum type, and I already have a ICICI credit card, so that may have affected the limit. By the way, does the CIBIL score play any role in this?



No, AFAIK CIBIL score only comes into light incase of Loans. Credit Limit doesn't matter by how many cards the person holds.



> Can you do that? Pay partly by cash, and rest by CC?



Sure. The shopowner has to do with the full amount, now you pay it by any means doesn't matter. Tell the owner that you'll be paying 10k (or something) cash and rest via your Card. 

Some people even pay the whole amount partly by 3 Cards. So it's just matter of paying the full amount, how you do it has nothing to do with shop owner.


----------

